# Carbon Sattel "rutschfest" machen



## Lefty88 (11. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

das leidige Thema, die Vollcarbondinger sind edel und leicht, aber hin und wieder wie ein Stück Seife...man rutscht darauf "umher"...

Der neue Tune re4mer hat z.B. eine mittig geklebete Alcantara Naht, welche das Rutschen verhindern soll, soweit, so gut.

Nun habe ich z.B. einen AX Sattel, welcher so etwas nicht hat, was habt ihr benutzt um die Dinger rutschfest zu bekommen? Sollte ja auch etwas sein, was die Race Short nicht aufwetzt etc.

Bin über Anregungen/Tipps dankbar.

Grüße


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. November 2015)

Kleb doch ein paar Stücke Leder oder Alcantara auf wie bei der Speedneedle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (21. November 2015)

Toni Martin nimmt Schmiergelpapier, killt abe rjedesmal die Hose. Beim Schuhmacher passendes Leder drauf kleben lassen. Für Fußböden gibts Lack mit antirutsch Granulat vielleicht kann man das mal testen.


----------



## TVMBison (21. November 2015)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> die Vollcarbondinger sind edel und leicht


nein


----------



## Bener (21. November 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> nein


Sondern?


----------



## Lefty88 (22. November 2015)

Das würde mich nun auch interessieren  Das mit dem Leder klingt ganz gut, ein Schuhmacher wird ja sehr dünnes Leder bereit halten können/Sattler..


----------



## Laktathunter (22. November 2015)

Das Interesse oder die Frage lohnt sich nicht, der Kollege hat in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach bewiesen, dass ein möglicher, geistreicher Beitrag gnadenlos vom eigenen Niveau unterbunden wird.


----------



## TVMBison (22. November 2015)

ein sattel sollte wie ein guter schuh passen und es kann jahre dauern ihn zu finden. wichtig sind nicht gewicht, aussehen oder preis, sondern der eigene beckenknochenabstand, die sitzposition und das körpergewicht. ein fahrer von 50 oder 60kg sitzt beispielsweise auf einem carbonssattel wie auf einem stück holz. ein sattel der beklebt oder bearbeitet werden muss um zu funktionieren ist der falsche.

wer anderen anonym im netz zu einem bestimmten modell rät ist nichts weiter als ein ahnungsloser forenschwätzer.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. November 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> ein sattel sollte wie ein guter schuh passen und es kann jahre dauern ihn zu finden. wichtig sind nicht gewicht, aussehen oder preis, sondern der eigene beckenknochenabstand, die sitzposition und das körpergewicht. ein fahrer von 50 oder 60kg sitzt beispielsweise auf einem carbonssattel wie auf einem stück holz. ein sattel der beklebt oder bearbeitet werden muss um zu funktionieren ist der falsche.
> 
> wer anderen anonym im netz zu einem bestimmten modell rät ist nichts weiter als ein ahnungsloser forenschwätzer.



so ein blödsinniger beitrag....was hat der beckenbodenabstand mit dem wunsch zu tun, nicht auf dem Sattel rumzurutschen? 

ich würde meinen sattel allerdings auch nicht bekleben, das geht doch immer wieder ab. Ich hab einen Ritchey Streem Sattel der mir eigentlich auch von der Breite passt aber zu glatt ist.
Den habe ich zunächst ausgetauscht...später habe ich ihn mal spasseshalber gestrippt und mit 400er Schleifpapier nass geschliffen.
Da rutscht nix mehr und leichter ist er jetzt auch.


----------



## Lefty88 (23. November 2015)

Der Sattel selbst passt ja, hierüber sind wir bereits hinaus  Es geht wie schon richtig von Sven Kiel gesagt wurde um das herum rutschen...

Ein sattel sollte sehr wohl auch was das Thema Gewicht und Optik angeht ansprechen, wenn es danach geht müssten wir alle ein Wellness Hollandrad fahren mit Rheumakissen und beheizten Griffen...

Es ist "Sport"...nicht Wellness...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. November 2015)

...deshalb fahr ich auch gerne Sättel mit einem Sitzgewölbe/hochgezogenem Heck und einer leichten Aussparung mit etwas Grip ;-)..das bietet mir mehr Halt. Man muss natürlich immer auch etwas mit der Sitzneigung spielen..das ist so ein Balance-Akt mit der Einstellerei und da kann man noch ein bisserl rausholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (24. November 2015)

TVMBison schrieb:


> ein sattel sollte wie ein guter schuh passen und es kann jahre dauern ihn zu finden. wichtig sind nicht gewicht, aussehen oder preis, sondern der eigene beckenknochenabstand, die sitzposition und das körpergewicht. ein fahrer von 50 oder 60kg sitzt beispielsweise auf einem carbonssattel wie auf einem stück holz. ein sattel der beklebt oder bearbeitet werden muss um zu funktionieren ist der falsche.
> 
> wer anderen anonym im netz zu einem bestimmten modell rät ist nichts weiter als ein ahnungsloser forenschwätzer.




selten so einen BS gelesen. 

tip: nen carbonsattel kann man auslegen, wie jedes Bauteil aus Carbon. 


TT: sattel einfach mit schleifvlies mattieren. sobald man einen hauch schwitzt rutscht da nichts mehr


----------



## Zigeunerritzel (19. Januar 2016)

Was bei mir gut gegen Rutschen auf dem Ledersattel hilft ist eine dünne Schicht Haarlack. Hält aber je nach Fahrtintensität nur ein paar Wochen.

Gesendet von meinem Plingplong Z2


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Januar 2016)

Haarlack..oweh...da ist doch aber eine Menge mistige Chemie (Demethyl Ether etc.) drin, oder? und dann direkt auf die Haut durch das Lycra. Würde ich mir nicht antun. Sattel Anschleiffen fände ich eleganter und gesünder.


----------



## memphis35 (26. Januar 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> und dann direkt auf die Haut durch das Lycra.


Du meinst das dann nichts mehr geht bzw. steht  
Aber den Mädels direkt auf den Kopp ist egal


----------



## Sven_Kiel (26. Januar 2016)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Du meinst das dann nichts mehr geht bzw. steht
> Aber den Mädels direkt auf den Kopp ist egal


So ist es ..letztendlich spielt es ab einem gewissen Alter aber auch keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## help (27. Januar 2016)

Paar Spax von unten reinschrauben = Grip ohne Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (27. Januar 2016)




----------

